# best caliber for the southeast??



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

I would like to get ideas on which caliber would you prefer for different types of terrain. 
 We have open timber, crop field, hay fields, newly cut clear cuts to super nasty thick stuff. Shots on average will probably be 250 yards and closer. We use the shot gun alot, but sometimes the coyotes will not come in and we wish we had our rifles.

What would you recomend for the all around caliber??


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Savage makes that over under shotgun rifle that might be an ideal choice for you. Swampbuck10pt has a few of them and some others here do also. They would be a good contact for you.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Ooooooh, cool suggestion. Just looked at one of those last Friday wen I was trying to hunt down my Edge. I think it's called the 24F or something like that. 223 over 12 gauge seems like it could be ideal!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

if your shots are going to be 300 and under the .223 would be pretty sweet. If you want to save hides I would look into a .17 remington however one major bonus for the .223 is they are supper cheap to shoot.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Ooooooh, cool suggestion. Just looked at one of those last Friday wen I was trying to hunt down my Edge. I think it's called the 24F or something like that. 223 over 12 gauge seems like it could be ideal!


I think you're right ebbs.


----------

